# Dairy free milk making



## biarine (Mar 14, 2017)

I just finished making some almond and Brazil nut milk. I've been making non dairy since last year when my stomach always upset when I drinking my coffee with dairy milk. I love making my own nut milks by using my omega juice.


----------



## biarine (Mar 14, 2017)

Here's my Brazil nut milk


----------



## Dahila (Mar 14, 2017)

Looks awesome


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 14, 2017)

YUM! Well done, Biarine!  I recently read that brazil nuts lower blood pressure by something like 50%. I wonder if the milk would do that as well. Hmmm. I'm lactose intolerant so I drink almond milk from the store. Luv it!  Too lazy to make it! LOL Hubby even likes it in cereal. And he is picky!


----------



## Dahila (Mar 14, 2017)

12 carbs not so much in 100 grams, they are the lowest in glycemic index, They do not lower blood glucose, sorry , ..........I am dealing with it


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm not dairy-intolerant, but I love homemade nut milks! Do you make different kinds?

One of our favorites to make is a somewhat horchata-ish tasting milk that includes almonds, hazelnuts (filberts), cashews, pecans, unsweetened coconut, raw oat groats, raw honey, vanilla, and a few Mexican cinnamon sticks (canela). Sometimes I toss some pistachios in there, too. I call it my "nutty nut milk". lol


IrishLass


----------



## biarine (Mar 14, 2017)

Dahila said:


> Looks awesome




Thank you


----------



## biarine (Mar 14, 2017)

CeeMoor said:


> YUM! Well done, Biarine!  I recently read that brazil nuts lower blood pressure by something like 50%. I wonder if the milk would do that as well. Hmmm. I'm lactose intolerant so I drink almond milk from the store. Luv it!  Too lazy to make it! LOL Hubby even likes it in cereal. And he is picky!




I am not sure too but I love it very creamer than almond. Why don't try to make and you will be hook to it


----------



## biarine (Mar 14, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> I'm not dairy-intolerant, but I love homemade nut milks! Do you make different kinds?
> 
> One of our favorites to make is a somewhat horchata-ish tasting milk that includes almonds, hazelnuts (filberts), cashews, pecans, unsweetened coconut, raw oat groats, raw honey, vanilla, and a few Mexican cinnamon sticks (canela). Sometimes I toss some pistachios in there, too. I call it my "nutty nut milk". lol
> 
> ...




Yes I did IrishLass, almond, cashew, walnut ( not my favourite), Brazil nut, peanut, pumpkin seed( not my favourite too), macadamia, coconut. I will try next week the pecan and hazelnut.


----------



## biarine (Mar 14, 2017)

Dahila said:


> 12 carbs not so much in 100 grams, they are the lowest in glycemic index, They do not lower blood glucose, sorry , ..........I am dealing with it




They're nice very creamy because I used 20% meanwhile in the shop just 2%. I make unsweetened and sweetened too ( I used pitted dates for sweetness and vanilla pod )


----------

